# Canned Crescent Dough



## ally (May 22, 2006)

I have a recipe that uses canned crescent dough. Can anyone tell me what it is?


----------



## greasechef (May 20, 2006)

Canned Cresent dough will be at the grocery store, not sure if it will be in the fridge or freezer. Regardless, you've probably seen Pillsbury ads on TV for biscuits or 'Cresent Rolls' that come in what looks like a frozen juice can.

I personally think that all Pillsbury dough has an unpleasant taste about it. If I had a recipe that looked good and called for canned dough, I'd make my own (Difficult), or ask a bakery if I could just get some raw stuff that they've made.

Hope that helps. If you want to check out the canned stuff, just ask the kid sticking the shelfs at your local grocery store to point you in the right direction.


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

I agree about the taste. They're functional but it's been probably three years since I've had any and that was only because someone brought them to a Christmas party. I would never go out of my way to purchase them. The suggestion of asking a bakery for dough is a good one.

You can find pictures of the product here.


----------



## jock (Dec 4, 2001)

I'm impressed that you don't know:chef: 

Jock


----------



## carolyn6 (Dec 19, 2006)

I am searching for a cookie recipe using canned crescent dough, but don't know how to use this site to find recipes!!
Can anyone help?
Thanks


----------



## culprit (Nov 8, 2006)

At the top of this page you'll find a yellow panel that reads:

User CP FAQ Members List Calendar New Posts Search Quick Links Log Out

Click on the "search" feature and search the site for the recipe you're interested in. There are several threads discussing crescent dough but I didn't find anything about crescent dough cookies.


----------

